# Tragic truck race accident



## SkiDork (Aug 16, 2010)

Did anyone see video of that race/accident?  I couldn't believe where the spectators are standing in relation to the vehicles.  Surprised this hasn't already happened if thats the way this is run..

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/08/16/california.racing.deaths/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## Puck it (Aug 16, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Did anyone see video of that race/accident? I couldn't believe where the spectators are standing in relation to the vehicles. Surprised this hasn't already happened if thats the way this is run..
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/08/16/california.racing.deaths/index.html?hpt=T2


 

Rally car races in Europe have the same problem.  I have seen clips where people stand on the outside of curves and get wiped out when the driver misjudges his speed and the cruve.  Tragic, but in no way the drivers fault.  It is the spectators fault.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 16, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Tragic, but in no way the drivers fault.  It is the spectators fault.



No no,it's the race organizer's fault. They should warn spectators on an uncontrolled raceway that standing directly in the path of a car moving at or near its utmost limits might be a bad idea.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 16, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> No no,it's the race organizer's fault. They should warn spectators on an uncontrolled raceway that standing directly in the path of a car moving at or near its utmost limits might be a bad idea.


 
A lot of these races go through places that are not controlled.  So it is the spectators that need to use a little common sense.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 16, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> No no,it's the race organizer's fault. They should warn spectators on an uncontrolled raceway that standing directly in the path of a car moving at or near its utmost limits might be a bad idea.



lol,  so true.  

couldnt believe the reports that the driver had to flee an angry mob after the accident.

i think i'm going to go stand in the middle lane of I-91 for a while.  cant be my fault if i get hit......


----------



## mondeo (Aug 16, 2010)

Puck it said:


> A lot of these races go through places that are not controlled. So it is the spectators that need to use a little common sense.


A lot of the comments on teh interwebz are heavily laced with sarcasm. It is the reader's responsibility to pick up on obvious uses of said sarcasm.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 16, 2010)

mondeo said:


> A lot of the comments on teh interwebz are heavily laced with sarcasm. It is the reader's responsibility to pick up on obvious uses of said sarcasm.



Good to see my Sarcast-O-Meter (tm) wasn't completely off...


----------



## Puck it (Aug 16, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Good to see my Sarcast-O-Meter (tm) wasn't completely off...


 

Sorry, your sarcasm was not clear.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Sorry, your sarcasm was not clear.



I almost responded the same way to C10, until I realized who it was I was about to reply to.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I almost responded the same way to C10, until I realized who it was I was about to reply to.



You guys should drink more coffee before heading out on teh intarwebz.
Or drink more beer. I forget which.


----------



## Marc (Aug 16, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> You guys should drink more coffee before heading out on teh intarwebz.
> Or drink more beer. I forget which.



Both.  I find I need the stimulant to counter act the depressant.  It's a happy circle, really.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 16, 2010)

Puck it said:


> So it is the spectators that need to use a little common sense.



Thanks to lawyers, that's in short supply these days. 

"I tried to eat my blender while it was running"

"Well, I see here.... they say not to use it in a bathtub and not to stick your hand in it. Nothing in the manual about eating it. I'll draft up some papers. I smell a winner. Remember, I only get paid if you win. Is your name really Bobby Filet?"


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> You guys should drink more coffee before heading out on teh intarwebz.
> Or drink more beer. I forget which.



I hope it's beer, I don't drink coffee...


----------



## mondeo (Aug 16, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> You guys should drink more coffee before heading out on teh intarwebz.
> Or drink more beer. I forget which.


Irish coffee?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 16, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Irish coffee?



Hold the coffee.


----------



## jaywbigred (Aug 16, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Thanks to lawyers, that's in short supply these days.
> 
> "I tried to eat my blender while it was running"
> 
> "Well, I see here.... they say not to use it in a bathtub and not to stick your hand in it. Nothing in the manual about eating it. I'll draft up some papers. I smell a winner. Remember, I only get paid if you win. Is your name really Bobby Filet?"



He would only smell a winner if there was precedent, and if he has precedent its because a jury created it. And if Americans don't like the precedent their juries are setting, then maybe the correct sentiment when called to jury duty shouldn't be the almost universal "Oh sh!t! How do I get out of this?" and should instead be "I shall serve honorably." 

Unless a case meets the definition of a frivolous lawsuit (as established by Federal law and I believe State law in almost every State), blaming the lawyer for representing a client who wants to bring such a case is ignorant. The lawyer is just filling the demand created by the prospect of a big pay day, which prospect is the result of prior decisions. If the payday were always a prospect, people would certainly continue to bring such fantastical suits and represent themselves even if we could get rid of the lawyers altogether. And if you think our justice system is slow and inefficient now, without lawyers, it would become a nightmare much worse than what we have now. The more inefficient it becomes, the more expensive it is for the taxpayer.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 16, 2010)

I was the insurance communications officer (ICO) for a motorcycle club that holds races, for 14 years.

I was(still am) amazed at how much WE have to protect the idiots from themselves.

I'm also amazed at the lack of risk management that some race series put into place, such as the one we're talking about.

I train my dog to stay out of the road, so why wouldn't I stay clear of a speeding vehicle?


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 16, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> He would only smell a winner if there was precedent, and if he has precedent its because a jury created it. And if Americans don't like the precedent their juries are setting, then maybe the correct sentiment when called to jury duty shouldn't be the almost universal "Oh sh!t! How do I get out of this?" and should instead be "I shall serve honorably."
> 
> Unless a case meets the definition of a frivolous lawsuit (as established by Federal law and I believe State law in almost every State), blaming the lawyer for representing a client who wants to bring such a case is ignorant. The lawyer is just filling the demand created by the prospect of a big pay day, which prospect is the result of prior decisions. If the payday were always a prospect, people would certainly continue to bring such fantastical suits and represent themselves even if we could get rid of the lawyers altogether. And if you think our justice system is slow and inefficient nkow, without lawyers, it would become a nightmare much worse than what we have now. The more inefficient it becomes, the more expensive it is for the taxpayer.



Is that why do all the leading advertising on tv?  There are a lot of noble attornies and many more that are not.  

As far as jury duty goes I don't have the desire to be dicked around for a week with nothing firm scheduled.  Then tol get examined as to whether I would be good for the case.


----------



## jaywbigred (Aug 17, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Is that why do all the leading advertising on tv?  There are a lot of noble attornies and many more that are not.
> 
> As far as jury duty goes I don't have the desire to be dicked around for a week with nothing firm scheduled.  Then tol get examined as to whether I would be good for the case.



I am not sure what you are saying here. There are usually a handful of attorneys per region that advertise on TV. You see the same faces, and usually they have cheesy commercials that you get to know quickly. These attorneys are never "leading" attorneys. They are looking for clients, but they still have no case and there would be no ads without the precedent set by prior juries.

Your attitude towards jury duty is what I am talking about. How can we ever get a "jury of our peers" if everyone thinks the process sucks? My only solution is to pay people more for their time so that they take it more seriously, but this is one of those solutions that everyone likes on paper but will never be carried out. Like paying teachers more!


----------

